# My wife broke her hand/wrist



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

My wife is new to snowboarding this year, but LOVES it. She is learning and progressing. Last weekend we went up to Killington and got her up onto the lift first thing (Ramshead) and we made it down pretty clean 1st run. Conditions were good and we were having a blast. Headed back up on the lift again and as she was working her way down, she caught a heel edge and slammed back onto her ass/back with her arm outstretched to catch herself. I was behind her messing around carving, so I thought she hurt her ass/back/head, but immediately she was complaining about her wrist. After some agony, she got herself back up and made her way down to the bottom of the trail. She headed into the lodge and iced her wrist while I went and did a run, but she thought it was broken, so I came right down and brought her to First Aid. It was nice that First Aid was right next to the lodge. And even better when we only had to go right upstairs for an X-Ray.

Scaphoid fracture.

Made me look stupid for telling her it was probably just sprained or badly bruised when she fell. She's bummed that her season is over and is in a cast 2-4 months. Went to the hand specialist Monday who told her she has to come back next month and then they'll decide if she needs surgery to put in a screw. She's already excited to get back out boarding, but with it being April, even if everything goes perfectly there might not be enough time this season.

I can't help but to feel bad since I got her into this. But, accidents happen.


----------



## beastcoast (Mar 23, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> My wife is new to snowboarding this year, but LOVES it. She is learning and progressing. Last weekend we went up to Killington and got her up onto the lift first thing (Ramshead) and we made it down pretty clean 1st run. Conditions were good and we were having a blast. Headed back up on the lift again and as she was working her way down, she caught a heel edge and slammed back onto her ass/back with her arm outstretched to catch herself. I was behind her messing around carving, so I thought she hurt her ass/back/head, but immediately she was complaining about her wrist. After some agony, she got herself back up and made her way down to the bottom of the trail. She headed into the lodge and iced her wrist while I went and did a run, but she thought it was broken, so I came right down and brought her to First Aid. It was nice that First Aid was right next to the lodge. And even better when we only had to go right upstairs for an X-Ray.
> 
> Scaphoid fracture.
> 
> ...


Shit! Goodluck on a speedy recovery Mrs. JCB890. On a brighter note, Killington made a claim that they could be open to JULY! So there is still time!


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

beastcoast said:


> Shit! Goodluck on a speedy recovery Mrs. JCB890. On a brighter note, Killington made a claim that they could be open to JULY! So there is still time!


Thank you. The whole time she kept saying how sorry she was for ruining my day and then after finding out it was broken how she was bummed about her season being over. I kept telling her not to apologize, accidents happen and you can't control that.

I also told her Killington may be open in June, so her season may not be done just yet! :laugh:

However, if she does wind up needing surgery then her season will definitely be over.


----------



## beastcoast (Mar 23, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Thank you. The whole time she kept saying how sorry she was for ruining my day and then after finding out it was broken how she was bummed about her season being over. I kept telling her not to apologize, accidents happen and you can't control that.
> 
> I also told her Killington may be open in June, so her season may not be done just yet! :laugh:
> 
> However, if she does wind up needing surgery then her season will definitely be over.


Hey you could always bring her to Jay. She can ride the waterpark while you ride the mountain :hairy:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Yikes that sucks.

My wife almost broke hers two seasons ago. Same way... I was teaching/encouraging her to do toeside turns, and bang..... if it wasnt for wrost guards she would have definitely broken the wrist. Maybe both. I saw the fall and knew it was a good smack. Fortunately, ended up just being a bit of whiplash and a bruised tail.

It is VERY difficult to teach begginers to refrain from putting their hands out to catch a fall. My wife has definitely learnt and hasnt really had a bad fall since *knock on wood!!*

But yeah... wrist guards. We never ride without em.

I actually broke my wrist as well 
Like 5 yrs ago, but it was longboarding. Broke the small top bone and the scaphoid. Thankfully, did not need surgery, but recovery was looong. Like 3 months or so and still does not feel like new. I also thought it was a sprain.... but nope, after a few hrs i couldnt keep the brave face any longer  wrist was done.

Wrist fractures are super tricky. 

Ah well. Tough one, good luck man. Wear wrist guards.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Make sure she sees a good hand specialist. Scaphoid is a small bone but a non heeling fx of it can seriously fuck up your wrist. I personally know 2 people and have operated on many more that have had to get multiple surgeries to fix neglected Scaphoid fx months after thinking it would heel and would be no big deal.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Argo said:


> Make sure she sees a good hand specialist. Scaphoid is a small bone but a non heeling fx of it can seriously fuck up your wrist. I personally know 2 people and have operated on many more that have had to get multiple surgeries to fix neglected Scaphoid fx months after thinking it would heel and would be no big deal.


100%
Scaphoid is a very difficult bone to heal. Mine took a long time, and all the while we monitored to make sure i didnt need surgery.

Plus the ligaments... the wrist is possibly the most complex set of bones, cartilage and ligaments in our body.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear that man!! At least it happened near the end of the season rather than early into it! Still,.. Lousy luck! Here's wishing her a speedy, non-surgical recovery with time enough for a "closing the season" run or two!

Although you're feeling guilty right now, It's Hard to feel _too_ sorry for you,..!  I hope you're aware how _exceedingly_ fortunate you are to have a spouse with so much _Stoke_ and fortitude!  (...If you read enough threads, you begin to realize snowboarding has been responsible for many a strained marriage or relationship among SBF members!) :facepalm1: :laugh:

Not a whole lot of folks here with SO's who ride or even understand the addiction to "stoke!!" :laugh: 





F1EA said:


> Yikes that sucks.....
> 
> ...*It is VERY difficult to teach begginers to refrain from putting their hands out to catch a fall. *My wife has definitely learnt and hasnt really had a bad fall since *knock on wood!!*
> 
> But yeah... wrist guards. We never ride without em....


I have to admit,.. I am still prone to throwing my arms out in a fall! :shrug: I finished many a session with swollen wrists that first season or so! Fortunately, I did wear wrist guards or those may have been season ending breaks instead of sprains! 

I _really_ gotta teach myself to stop doing that! :injured: :hairy:


----------



## beastcoast (Mar 23, 2015)

chomps1211 said:


> I have to admit,.. I am still prone to throwing my arms out in a fall! :shrug: I finished many a session with swollen wrists that first season or so! Fortunately, I did wear wrist guards or those may have been season ending breaks instead of sprains!
> 
> I _really_ gotta teach myself to stop doing that! :injured: :hairy:



Better than throwing your face out there to break your fall! :hairy:


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Those back edge catches are the worst...hope she has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

F1EA said:


> Yikes that sucks.
> 
> My wife almost broke hers two seasons ago. Same way... I was teaching/encouraging her to do toeside turns, and bang..... if it wasnt for wrost guards she would have definitely broken the wrist. Maybe both. I saw the fall and knew it was a good smack. Fortunately, ended up just being a bit of whiplash and a bruised tail.
> 
> ...


We did forget wrist guards. I didn't even think of it to be completely honest. We remembered the knee pads because her knees were still black-and-blue from the previous week. Those helped a lot. The doctor seemed to think wrist guards wouldn't have helped, but next year (or next time) we'll definitely bring the wrist guards for her.

I also think in the off-season we'll work on how to fall to try and avoid injury.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

beastcoast said:


> Better than throwing your face out there to break your fall! :hairy:


Haha! Too True! Happened once on a very warm, soft spring slush day! I scorp'd trying a nose press spin! It happened so fast and sudden, there wasn't time for me to react! After I picked myself up I noticed a whole bunch a "corn" sticking to my bearded chin! I looked down to see a big face sized divot in the snow and I vividly recall thinking how lucky I was to still have teeth!!!  :dunno:




(...that reminds me, I need to get a mouth guard for next season!)


----------



## Sons of Thunder (Mar 24, 2015)

Yikes that's the second wrist fracture I've heard about at Killington in as many weeks. Should I stay away?!

Serious question though, was she wearing any wrist gear? It's seeming increasingly silly that I've spent all this money on gear and haven't even gotten cheap wrist guards off ebay. Maybe I should spring for the Level/Flexmeters stuff..


----------



## beastcoast (Mar 23, 2015)

chomps1211 said:


> Haha! Too True! Happened once on a very warm, soft spring slush day! I scorp'd trying a nose press spin! It happened so fast and sudden, there wasn't time for me to react! After I picked myself up I noticed a whole bunch a "corn" sticking to my bearded chin! I looked down to see a big face sized divot in the snow and I vividly recall thinking how lucky I was to still have teeth!!!  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh the dreaded Scorp. I did that once in the woods after about 10 inches of fresh. I landed on my head and my head and shoulders got burried in powder and stopped but my lower body wanted to keep going. Not so fun


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Psi-Man said:


> Those back edge catches are the worst...hope she has a speedy recovery.


Thank you for your kind wishes. Is there any edge catch that isn't terrible? I've gotten a concussion from a heel edge catch and internal bleeding from a toe catch. Both were years ago.



Argo said:


> Make sure she sees a good hand specialist. Scaphoid is a small bone but a non heeling fx of it can seriously fuck up your wrist. I personally know 2 people and have operated on many more that have had to get multiple surgeries to fix neglected Scaphoid fx months after thinking it would heel and would be no big deal.


She went Monday and they gave her a nice pretty pink cast :laugh:
That's what they said. Very small bone, but often tough to have it heal correctly. She has to back at the beginning of May to see how it is healing and they will determine if she needs surgery. We're on top of it and hopefully everything will go well whether she needs surgery or not.



F1EA said:


> 100%
> Scaphoid is a very difficult bone to heal. Mine took a long time, and all the while we monitored to make sure i didnt need surgery.
> 
> Plus the ligaments... the wrist is possibly the most complex set of bones, cartilage and ligaments in our body.


The doctors said the same thing - very difficult bone to heal. I'm sure she'll have plenty of work to do once it is healed to get those muscles and ligaments back to normal.



chomps1211 said:


> Sorry to hear that man!! At least it happened near the end of the season rather than early into it! Still,.. Lousy luck! Here's wishing her a speedy, non-surgical recovery with time enough for a "closing the season" run or two!
> 
> Although you're feeling guilty right now, It's Hard to feel _too_ sorry for you,..!  I hope you're aware how _exceedingly_ fortunate you are to have a spouse with so much _Stoke_ and fortitude!  (...If you read enough threads, you begin to realize snowboarding has been responsible for many a strained marriage or relationship among SBF members!) :facepalm1: :laugh:
> 
> ...


I do too. Shortly after my wife fell, I did also and slammed my hand/wrist against the ground pretty good. Often times though it feels like my upper arms and shoulders take the most of the impacts. Falling sucks no matter what though.

And yes, I'm really pumped that she enjoys snowboarding and has a drive to get better at it. She tried skiing last year, but didn't like it. She really enjoys snowboarding and I gotta say, I don't know if I ever made it to the summit of any mountains my first year snowboarding. She wants to get good so she can go to Aspen - you know, some place warm, a place where the beer flows like wine, where beautiful women instinctively flock like the salmon of Capistrano. I’m talking about a little place called Aspen.

I keep telling her we're not going to Aspen, but she doesn't want to hear it. :laugh:

PS - chomps has a emoticon/smilies addiction. The forum wouldn't let me post all of the quoted icons due to over 10 being in the same post. Haha!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

We have experienced 2 scaphoid fractures so I can feel ya. I'm not a good judge of injury either so again I feel ya. 

Glad she was in good spirits and things happen fast. I tell everyone I know or newer to riding if your going down hug yourself. Forces you to not try to catch yourself. I still catch myself trying to catch myself at times. Very hard skill to master. 

Speedy recovery to your wife and awesome she is still excited to ride with you. Like previously said, good for you to have a wife that rides !!

This is why Chomps = emoticons !!!


----------



## timmytimmytimmy (Feb 19, 2013)

It may (or may not) be a long time till its fully recovered. I fractured my scaphoid in summer 2013 and while it's "healed", I can tell that it will never fully recover to it's pre-fracture days. The doctors and physios agree, the best is to keep it mobile, stretch the muscles and ligaments around it and delay arthritis for as many years and decades as possible.

That being said, she'll be ready for next season!


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Sons of Thunder said:


> Yikes that's the second wrist fracture I've heard about at Killington in as many weeks. Should I stay away?!
> 
> Serious question though, was she wearing any wrist gear? It's seeming increasingly silly that I've spent all this money on gear and haven't even gotten cheap wrist guards off ebay. Maybe I should spring for the Level/Flexmeters stuff..


She was not wearing any wrist gear. We remembered knee pads, but completely forgot the wrist protectors at home. I would recommend it, especially for beginners. The doctor at Killington said they may not have helped, but I guess it couldn't have hurt to have them. Next time out, she'll have them!

It was just a freak thing, could have happened anywhere, it certainly wasn't due to anything Killington did or didn't do. Trails were nicely groomed and the snow was pretty good over on Ramshead.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Sons of Thunder said:


> ...It's seeming increasingly silly that I've spent all this money on gear and haven't even gotten cheap wrist guards off ebay. Maybe I should spring for the Level/Flexmeters stuff..


Don't cheap out on those. It's my understanding, the cheap ones can do more harm than good.

I've worn the Level V mitts from the start! They are a decent, so far durable and warm glove. And although I've read conflicting report and opinions regarding the efficacy of that type of integrated glove/wrist protection? They have proven to be reasonably comfortable, if not always terribly convenient! And although I have received a few minor sprains while wearing them? I have yet to break my wrist! (...of course that could be nothing but blind luck!)


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

slyder said:


> We have experienced 2 scaphoid fractures so I can feel ya. *I'm not a good judge of injury either so again I feel ya*.
> 
> Glad she was in good spirits and things happen fast. I tell everyone I know or newer to riding if your going down hug yourself. Forces you to not try to catch yourself. I still catch myself trying to catch myself at times. Very hard skill to master.
> 
> ...


"It's just badly bruised or sprained, put some ice on it." was my first thought. I'm no doctor.

My finger has been bothering me for about 3 weeks. So, while her doctor was checking out her wrist I said "hey while you're here, my finger has been hurting for a few weeks". I had it X-Rayed and no fracture, so that's good. But, its still pretty swollen and sore. Trying the ibuprofen and ice routine for now, otherwise maybe I'll be joining my wife at the hand specialist.

Thank you for the well wishes.


----------



## beastcoast (Mar 23, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> "It's just badly bruised or sprained, put some ice on it." was my first thought. I'm no doctor.
> 
> My finger has been bothering me for about 3 weeks. So, while her doctor was checking out her wrist I said "hey while you're here, my finger has been hurting for a few weeks". I had it X-Rayed and no fracture, so that's good. But, its still pretty swollen and sore. Trying the ibuprofen and ice routine for now, otherwise maybe I'll be joining my wife at the hand specialist.
> 
> Thank you for the well wishes.


Wrists are one thing. Fingers... you got 9 more and unless its your nose picker its not a horrible loss


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

beastcoast said:


> Wrists are one thing. Fingers... you got 9 more and unless its your nose picker its not a horrible loss


I've just been using it like normal and riding still. Hell, last weekend on Friday and Saturday I helped my brother move into his new apartment and then went riding at Killington on Sunday. I figured it wasn't broken since I could still move it, the pain was bearable, so whatever.

My shoulder and that right middle finger have been a bit sore since my trip to Mt. Snow 3 weeks ago. I think I sprained the finger and over-extended my right shoulder putting my hand out to keep from falling.

Pain is only temporary right?:hairy:
I've got all off-season to heal.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Jcb890 said:


> "It's just badly bruised or sprained, put some ice on it." was my first thought.
> Thank you for the well wishes.


This was me when my daughter broke her arm requiring 3 pins. My track record for diagnosing injuries is 0 & 12 Im no Dr. nor does the wife let me offer any medical advice other than I'll meet you at the Dr office.


----------



## beastcoast (Mar 23, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> I've just been using it like normal and riding still. Hell, last weekend on Friday and Saturday I helped my brother move into his new apartment and then went riding at Killington on Sunday. I figured it wasn't broken since I could still move it, the pain was bearable, so whatever.
> 
> My shoulder and that right middle finger have been a bit sore since my trip to Mt. Snow 3 weeks ago. I think I sprained the finger and over-extended my right shoulder putting my hand out to keep from falling.
> 
> ...


Must be a Mt. Snow thing. About 4 weeks ago I bounced myself off of a few trees there when I was in the woods and my shoulder hasnt felt right since


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

slyder said:


> This was me when my daughter broke her arm requiring 3 pins. My track record for diagnosing injuries is 0 & 12 Im no Dr. nor does the wife let me offer any medical advice other than I'll meet you at the Dr office.


She gave me quite the look when the Dr. told us it was broken! :laugh: "TOLD YOU!!":facepalm3:



beastcoast said:


> Must be a Mt. Snow thing. About 4 weeks ago I bounced myself off of a few trees there when I was in the woods and my shoulder hasnt felt right since


It's all luck of the draw (or lack thereof) I guess. If that's all I wind up with for injuries for the season, I'll be pleased. *knocking on wood*


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

slyder said:


> ….My track record for diagnosing injuries is 0 & 12 Im no Dr.
> 
> ….nor does the wife let me offer any medical advice other than I'll meet you at the Dr office.


*Zero for 12????* :eyetwitch2:
Your lucky she doesn't slap a bunch of those Shockwatch impact indicators on you & the kids every time you step out the freakin' door!! :eyetwitch2: :facepalm3:

Maybe it's time to quit all the partying with JD drinking, Weed smokin' police dogs! :laugh: 

:hairy:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> *Zero for 12????* :eyetwitch2:
> Your lucky she doesn't slap a bunch of those Shockwatch impact indicators on you & the kids every time you step out the freakin' door!! :eyetwitch2: :facepalm3:


Remember my post a few weeks back "plz one season, no injuries" I was on the hot plate when I didn't call to tell her JD got hurt, even though the details given to me kept changing

Yes I am completely banned from making any medical decisions without her or a real Dr. No Dr. SBF Member for me



chomps1211 said:


> Maybe it's time to quit all the partying with JD drinking, Weed smokin' police dogs! :laugh:
> :hairy:


the hillarious part here /\ is that's my oldest boys name


----------



## Opunui (Mar 30, 2015)

Best of wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Opunui said:


> Best of wishes for a speedy recovery!


Thank you!


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Sorry you lost your riding buddy! I hope she heals well and fast! Never like hearing about injuries but I guess it's part of the sport, whether you are riding extreme or just cruising down the slope. I know I've gotten lucky several times not fracturing my wrists and not even because I was trying to break my fall! I've finally realized learning how to fall definitely helps, mainly because I have a tendancy to hit my head, not sure what that's about....anyways best wishes to your wifey!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Absolutely get her wrist guards. IMO the most important protection gear for a beginner (next to the backprotector, which to my astonishment is pretty uncommon in the US, but rather standard over here :dunno.

Interesting read: Wrist guards for snowboarders - www.ski-injury.com - Ski Injury

Also try to exercise with her to absorb a fall not with outstretched arms/hands but with the forearm and find a way to be "prepared in mind" which works for her. (E.g. I keep remembering myself to tuck in my fingers to a fist when I ride fast and a potential fall would lead to a severe impact. Clenching the first kind of makes me aware of the arm and I hope that this will avoid the intuitive motion of absorbing a fall with the hand.)

And don't blame yourself... shit happens, nobody's fault, just part of the game. Most importantly, don't be overprotective now (bad habit of male SOs... ). From what I read, your Mrs. is not the kind of girl which is immediately scared away "just" cos of an injury. I got the feeling she'll wear that cast like a war wound and be back on the slopes soon, motivated  Speedy recovery!


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

that is a shitty way to end a season ... hope she's back at it whenever the injury is properly healed 

i've broken both of my wrists ... twice (left one still hasn't been properly fixed). only 1 was from snowboarding, the others were from motorcycle accidents and the operation to fix the snowboarding one.

2103 at serre chevalier i broke my right wrist on the way down to catch the bus back to the chalet (we'd just missed the connecting lift back to our valley). went through a dog's leg turn next to a lift, did not see the wave of ice as this part of the run was already in the shade. was on edge when i hit it and not going slowly ... flew for a fair way and landed on my wrist and head. i knew that it was broken the instant that i landed, even though i was wearing some serious wrist protectors.

i lay there for a while but eventually got back up and rode all the way down, caught the bus back to the chalet and headed off to the doctor. the x-rays were not pretty to look at and i had to wait until i got back home to get it looked at properly (the doctor on the hill just put it in a cast without doing any manipulation at all).

still have the video of the pins being pulled out ... they wouldn't let me keep them


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

one last thing to mention : make sure she does the physio as soon as the cast is off and sticks to it. i didn't and my recovery time was way longer than it should've been.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

neni said:


> Also try to exercise with her to absorb a fall not with outstretched arms/hands but with the forearm and find a way to be "prepared in mind" which works for her. (E.g. I keep remembering myself to tuck in my fingers to a fist when I ride fast and a potential fall would lead to a severe impact. Clenching the first kind of makes me aware of the arm and I hope that this will avoid the intuitive motion of absorbing a fall with the hand.)


Fall with angry hands I've always been told (fists)



htfu said:


> still have the video of the pins being pulled out ... they wouldn't let me keep them


Ya they wouldn't let us keep the pins either. Insurance reasons, what I'm gonna sell them to someone to pin their arm, hmmmmmm :dry:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Vibes for healing fast. However it sounds like you got a riding buddy for life... you are a most fortunate man.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Rogue said:


> Sorry you lost your riding buddy! I hope she heals well and fast! Never like hearing about injuries but I guess it's part of the sport, whether you are riding extreme or just cruising down the slope. I know I've gotten lucky several times not fracturing my wrists and not even because I was trying to break my fall! I've finally realized learning how to fall definitely helps, mainly because I have a tendancy to hit my head, not sure what that's about....anyways best wishes to your wifey!


Thank you for your kind wishes. I need to remember to do it as well.



neni said:


> Absolutely get her wrist guards. IMO the most important protection gear for a beginner (next to the backprotector, which to my astonishment is pretty uncommon in the US, but rather standard over here :dunno.
> 
> Interesting read: Wrist guards for snowboarders - www.ski-injury.com - Ski Injury
> 
> ...


We have wrist guards at home (she roller skated, so she already had knee pads and wrist guards). I've never used a back/chest protector, but I definitely could have used one while learning. Even now that may not be a terrible investment for next season for myself even though I'm not a beginner. I have had internal bleeding in my stomach area before (bruised/lacerated large intestine, liver and spleen) from a snowboarding accident.

I have a sprained right middle finger at the moment reminding me that I need to keep my fists closed when going down also.

I don't blame myself, but I can't help but to feel back since I got her into the sport. Like you said, shit happens, but I still feel bad about it. She's already thinking of ways she can go snowboarding with the cast on! :laugh: I did tell her she needs to wait and heal though first. She's happy she's got her new pink cast on also, haha!



htfu said:


> that is a shitty way to end a season ... hope she's back at it whenever the injury is properly healed
> 
> i've broken both of my wrists ... twice (left one still hasn't been properly fixed). only 1 was from snowboarding, the others were from motorcycle accidents and the operation to fix the snowboarding one.
> 
> ...


Definitely not the best way to end a 1st season, that's for sure! She already wants to be back out there and she already wants to get week-day passes to our local mountain so we can go on week nights at least once per week. She's got it stuck in her head we're going on a trip to Aspen at some point, but I keep telling her we wouldn't pick Aspen anyways.:laugh:



htfu said:


> one last thing to mention : make sure she does the physio as soon as the cast is off and sticks to it. i didn't and my recovery time was way longer than it should've been.


Oh yes, definitely. She already has a list of things she's supposed to do and not do with the cast on, though it isn't much yet.



wrathfuldeity said:


> Vibes for healing fast. However it sounds like you got a riding buddy for life... you are a most fortunate man.


Thanks wrath! I hope so! She really seems to like it, at least so far. And extra thanks to you with your instructional videos. I made her watch your video at least once and I will make sure she watches again during the off-season as a refresher.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Jcb890 said:


> I've never used a back/chest protector, *but I definitely could have used one while learning.*


I don't wear a backprotector due to me, I wear it due to the others . It's years since I fell on my back, but I still feel the broken spinous process from the edge of an out of control missile rider (before I had a backprotector) :dry:


----------

